

Ask HN: Name Test. Can you spell this... - tgrass

One question survey: Listen to a 5 second audio of a name spoken 3 times and type it out.<p>My personal network has already read it, so I need some fresh folks. I appreciate the help.<p>Clickable in the comments.<p>http://appv3.sgizmo.com/testsurvey/survey?id=520213&#38;crc=b49c357d8769f6798c5d13defaad0621
======
tgrass
Clickable:
[http://appv3.sgizmo.com/testsurvey/survey?id=520213&crc=...](http://appv3.sgizmo.com/testsurvey/survey?id=520213&crc=b49c357d8769f6798c5d13defaad0621)

------
pixeloution
I did a similar thing recently but used amazon's mechanical turk - might want
to give it a try if you want additional feedback.

~~~
tgrass
Thanks. I'll do that.

